# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  bloodymare:requiem section

## L'Lawliet

well this seems like a cool game with good GFX and everything. and also this is a MMO site, MMO sites should have more than just one game to think about other than wow. i quit wow and am playing bloody mare right now

----------


## Errage

I've never even heard of the game, this is the first time I've ever seen it even mentioned.

MMOwned is a World of Warcraft site, and has a section for other games called 'Gaming Chat' so you could just make a thread there to discuss the game.

----------


## L'Lawliet

yes but of course but almost nobody looks at gaming chat ever.

----------


## KuRIoS

We wont just add a random game just to add it... we will only add big games. so if it gets BIG then let us know... we might consider Age of conan or sumfin when it comes
/closed

----------

